# Green B15 SE-R on 91 freeway



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm just wondering if anyone here with a Green B15 SE-R posts here. I ran into that car on the 91 freeway going eastbound between OC and Corona. I was driving in my Vibrant Blue SE-R. The very first thing that caught my attention that it was a Green SE-R, a color that I thought was not available. His car was pretty much stock from the looks of it, but he did have front mud flaps.


----------



## SER96VSPEC (Oct 30, 2002)

The green was available for the 02 SE-R but only in the NON V-Spec form. It was not offered in the V Specs. Maybe in 03?


----------

